# Amplificador tda 2616Q



## ROBERT-DARK (Jul 10, 2008)

Hola gente
solo queria saber si hay modo
de poder conectar los 2 operacionales que tiene este integrado
en modo puente y asi tener mas potencia
no soy muy diestro en esto de la electronica asi que
si se puede les agradeceria que me echaran una manita
de antemano gracias 
salidos

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/2/05e9gr8yiitrsw7zr4wjwc68d3cy.pdf


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 10, 2008)

hola ROBERT-DARK quieres un poco mas de potencia aqui tienes un estereo con mas potencia


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp20st/index.htm


----------



## ROBERT-DARK (Jul 11, 2008)

hola gracias por responder MFK08
pero tengo esos integrados desde hace tiempo
y quisiera darles un buen uso y 
ocupo saber como conectarlos en puente (si se puede)
para tener mas provecho de ellos


saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 11, 2008)

he buscado y no encontre como conectar ese integrado en modo puente...


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola
Dentro de lo poco que se me parece que no es posible conectar este integrado en puente. Si te fijas, las entradas inversoras que generalmente se usan para conseguir la señal invertida en el segundo amplificador, están interconectadas internamente. Aunque puedo estar equivocado.
Si quieres aprovechar toda la potencia de tus 2 integrados, quizás podrías utilizarlos de otra manera, destinando uno de los integrados a amplificar un canal (mitad del integrado que amplifique los grabes y la otra mitad los medios y agudos) y el otro integrado lo mismo con el otro canal. Solo tendrías que agregarle un filtro pasa bajos y otro pasa altos a cada uno de los integrados. Eso debería darte un muy buen control del sonido y aprovecharías los cuatro canales que te proporcionan los 2 integrados.
No sé, es mi opinión. Espero que te sea de utilidad
Salu2


----------



## jorge noboa (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola saludos pero casi todos loa articulos en pablin tienen integrados descontinuados


----------

